# Ruger LCR- Picked before it was ripe?



## wdthomas1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Bought a LCR at a gun show yesterday. Had a S&W 642 in one hand and LCR in the other. Tough decision. Took home the LCR because i have many other Ruger products including the LCP. Wish I would have purchased the Smith. After 50 rounds the firng pin would not retract after each shot and would hang on the next cartridge. Then the cylinder locked up. Then the trigger would not reset. Now all I have is a paper weight??? Will call Ruger customer service in the morning. I am sure that they will make things right, but this is a brand new gun. If they fix it and send it back, I think I will trade it in on a Smith. Proven design. Ruger might have released this one before all the bugs were worked out. Guess this one will be recalled too.


----------



## deputy125 (Dec 27, 2009)

i am quite fond of rugers...........

but i am also leary of any "new" design from any gun company.

please keep us updated............


----------

